# Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

OK this i my current project should finally be able to bring down my fox to a proper ride height

First you get out all of your fun measuring tools and start taking notes








ok all measured up








next get a set of strut inserts of your choice. I chose the bilstein MK1 sports
















measure the difference between the old stock struts and the new
















ok time to start cutting! first the spring perch








then one more final cut mark the tube in a few places so you get the alignment of the steering arm back correctly








cut off 2" and toss it 








now the big twist in my version flip the whole thing over now and re weld 








Now you have a strut housing that is 2" shorter and has 1 1/2 " more room for a longer threaded sleeve. 
all done 








now just add any threaded sleeve coil over kit of your choice
















this is my plan so far. I have the struts now and am ordering coil over parts and springs this week i hope
if you want even more drop!! you need to find a shorter strut insert
like this one from Koni.
The 8610-1436 are 290mm (11.42") housing length 
Page 11:
http://www.koni-na.com/pdfcata...g.pdf
that's about 3" shorter then stock fox insert
VW Fox stock (confab) struts are 360mm (14 3/8")
MK1 bilstein sports F4-P30-0032M0 are 317mm 12 1/2" give or take a 1/32"nd
i will update as i get parts and do work.



_Modified by Banned wagon at 9:02 PM 3-11-2008_


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (Banned wagon)*

This is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for ingenuity http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (Banned wagon)*

OK more info and research 
After looking and measuring my Fox's.
It looks like with some ET wheels if you bring down the steering arm it will make contact with the tire!








so to fix this you need to rotate your steering arm in a bit to clear the tire and wheel. BUT if you rotate the arm in, you cause two problems. the tie rods are too long . The other problem is your lock to lock steering will be diminished a bit. 








so to fix these problems
you need to shorten the steering arm like this guy did.









the angles of the steering arm and tie rod maintained. and the steering ratio and lock to lock turning radius.









OK clocked the strut towers to see just how much i am looking at having to more the steering arm

























Ok this is my plan (just think of this as a white board, not a blue print)








rotate and shorten the arms preserves all the stock geometry 











_Modified by Banned wagon at 7:22 AM 11-21-2007_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Work real work..*

Did some actual work today cut off the spring hats.
























all cleaned up 
























now if I was doing normal fox coil overs, the next step would be to cut the coil sleeves to fit 








the strut retaining cap also holds on the threaded sleeve.
the sleeves i got have a recess that fit the bilstein strut cap perfectly
























all assembled 








the top spring hat








I tested the top s







spring hat in the stock strut bearing. 








it needed a small (1/8" washer)spacer to rotate freely








now all I need is a spring. Bolt it all back together and install. 
Disassembled it all again. ready to start chopping and welding 
























oh and the shortened steering arms are going to be a blatant copy of this guys work. http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...t=800



_Modified by Banned wagon at 9:35 PM 11-21-2007_


----------



## RoccHead (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Work real work.. (Banned wagon)*

This is a great DIY effort, I love this kind of stuff. I was wondering how you're fixturing the tubes when you weld them. Good pics too.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Work real work.. (RoccHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoccHead* »_This is a great DIY effort, I love this kind of stuff. I was wondering how you're fixturing the tubes when you weld them. Good pics too.


Eastwood Pipe and Tube V-Pad Pliers, 11 inch 








https://www.eastwoodco.com/sho...17088



_Modified by Banned wagon at 9:34 AM 11-22-2007_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Work real work.. (Banned wagon)*

Well had a busy day today
cut out some 1/2' plate








Drilled some holes
















cut the stock arm off








getting the tapered bung for the tie rod out of the stamped steel took a little effort
































































ok time to chop
























i would have used a pipe cutter to cut it but i cut the section on tube out where the steering arm was.
























all mocked up
















































All tig welded up 








































































more to come


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Work real work.. (Banned wagon)*

Great work so far! So you decided to go with the Bilstein mk1 strut inserts I see? Have you purchased springs yet? I can't wait to see the results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Work real work.. (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_ So you decided to go with the Bilstein mk1 strut inserts I see? 

yep

_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_ Have you purchased springs yet? 

nope
oh k back to the coil overs
























some etch primer
















and paint
















































and reassembled


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

dope, wanna make me a set?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (2mAn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2mAn* »_dope, wanna make me a set?









for a Fox? you have a fox?
i have Fox's


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

very neat DIY!


----------



## aceteamaftershock (Aug 24, 2007)

is that how low it sits


----------



## RoccHead (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (aceteamaftershock)*

It looks like your fox ate a rabbit.










_Modified by RoccHead at 2:58 AM 12-2-2007_


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (RoccHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoccHead* »_It looks like your fox *mated with* a rabbit.









_Modified by RoccHead at 2:58 AM 12-2-2007_

there we go.
great work Mr. Wagon. Now when are you coming out to a norcal meet?


----------



## hotroddr (Jul 17, 2006)

This may be a little late to bring up but changing the angle of the steering arm on the strut will affect ackerman geometry. For those who arent familiar with that, it is basically how the inside wheel turns more than the outside to compensate for the fact that the inside tire follows a smaller radius than the outside in a corner.
If your angle is getting larger i believe that means you have decreased ackerman(inside wheel differentiates less from the outside wheels steering angle).
I almost forgot to commend you on the awesome project. Its great to see new ideas beind explored, especially with great skill.


_Modified by hotroddr at 7:34 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (hotroddr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotroddr* »_This may be a little late to bring up but changing the angle of the steering arm on the strut will affect ackerman geometry.
 
I am familiar with it and it has been accounted for.
well its not a new idea at all Audi guys have been doing this for years. 
also the angle of the the steering hasn't changed. i rotated the arms in 5° to keep the tie rods at the same angle and the turning radius the same i shortened the steering arms to keep the same angle 








shortened arm and rotated in but same angle on tie rod
















Savvy?


----------



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

Awesome work! Great step by step. I have done this on my Rabbit. For anyone thinking of trying it, go for it! Just make sure you measure real well first and often.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (The Python)*

















like a glove


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_ 










The angle between these red lines is one of the biggest factors of Ackermann geometry, which determines how much each wheel turns in a corner. Bumpsteer is mainly determined by the front view of the steering geometry and ackerman is mainly determined by the top view, although all is affected with any pickup point movement. Positive ackermann will make the inside wheel turn more than the outside, negative ackermann will make the outside wheel turn more. Positive ackermann is better for low speed maneuvering and parking lot stuff, negative ackermann is better for high-g cornering since the more heavily loaded tire (outside) will develop a greater slip angle and will need a greater steer angle to prevent scrub. This will affect tire wear and cornering performance, but in the case of super slammage neither is a priority and I wouldn't worry about it. 
Given the goals (ultra low), I'd call this a success


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*

You are correct. What i haven't done yet is the shorting of the tie rods. they are to be shortened to retain all of the Original Ackermann geometry. this mod is not all about looks every attempt is being made to improve handling. 
i have these to keep my a-arms flat

















also this is not a new mod at all. This is copy of what many race teams use


----------



## RoccHead (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I hope you didn't mind my teasing. definitely a cool car. This is a good documentation of a great effort. You've got the entire problem considered. I don't need to ask about roll center. You have access to some pretty good equipment too.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (RoccHead)*

Wait is the new suspension installed in the orange car in those pics? How far down are the coilovers wound? This is badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Wait is the new suspension installed in the orange car in those pics? How far down are the coilovers wound? This is badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no the coilovers are not installed yet.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I pressed in new bearings today








and hubs








all done

















some rotors

























now all i need is some new springs


----------



## RoccHead (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

What are you doing to the rear of the car? What spring rates are you planning to use.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (RoccHead)*

i haven't chosen springs yet not sure on length or spring rates yet. 
The rears are in the works too. nothing new here just shorter shocks and some coil over sleeves.


----------



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (Banned wagon)*

The fox is awesome!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Johann Vegas (Jun 10, 2004)

I was worried about your car until I saw your excellent response to the Ackerman question. This is some very nice, and very cost effective, engineering. Well done. The stance is ridiculous.


----------



## RichB (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Mr Johann Vegas)*

Wow! That's very cool work. Thanks for posting all the info and pics... I didn't really understand ackerman angle stuff unti I read this post!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (RichB)*

I have the rear sleeves now. i ordered springs today
























































see i have all four corners now i will have the springs this week.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Wow! UPS ground delivered my springs in one day! 









front 7" 350
rear 7" 250
















well i assembled them when i got home the fronts are perfect. I am thinking i need longer rears or some of the small helper springs i have seen on other coil overs
Fronts
























Rears
































this is the small helper type spring i am thinking of? 








The spring is about 2" short. it is a 7" 200lb spring. I will call Ground Control in the morning to see if i can exchange them for a different spring. 



_Modified by Banned wagon at 7:01 PM 1-15-2008_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (Banned wagon)*

So do i need to change the rate while I make the spring longer?


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (Banned wagon)*

http://www.pegasusautoracing.c...=1876
http://www.pegasusautoracing.c...=1877
Eibach and H&R also make helper springs, but they're much more expensive and about the same price as their regular springs last I checked (~$50-70 each). You're using 2.5" ID coilover springs, right? You will only need longer springs if the rear is still too low for you. If you install everything and it's still too low, you will need to buy longer ones. I really can't say how much lower than stock you'll be now, my best guess is to compare the new setup to your current rear spring/shock setup.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (Afazz)*

http://e30m3performance.com/te...x.htm


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (Banned wagon)*

Most of the off-the-shelf coilover systems have Helper springs, similar to what I posted. Weitec, H&R, and KW all use helper springs that can be compressed almost to full coil bind by hand. Tender springs, as defined in your link, aren't that common from what I've seen; especially with the Macpherson strut crowd.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (Afazz)*

Ok am exchanging the rears for a 10" 200lb spring. also might pick up some helper springs


----------



## RoccHead (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (Banned wagon)*

Nice Job on this work!








I have one question, are you planning to run the struts in the car with the springs set as they are in the photo? If so, I think you may run into issues with coil bind. The Bilstein mk1 strut has a bumpstop that is about 3" long. Fully compressed it is less than 1". There will only less then 1" of strut shaft (excluding end fittings) above the top when fully compressed. You will need room for the stack spring coils. Eibach give the stack (or block) height. 
http://eibach.com/cgi-bin/html...247

Just a thought anyway.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (RoccHead)*

Ahh no the springs will be more then likely dropped all the way down ...


----------



## OverSquare (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (Banned wagon)*

its a *fabbit*...!
on two points, one, its a bit of each chassis, and two, you fabbed everything.
thats damn corny. lol.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (OverSquare)*

This is one of the coolest fab threads I've seen in a while...... who knew that Foxes had such goofy suspensions?
Where did you get the spindle extenders by the way?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (Mr Black)*

So i got the last few parts today for my coils. http://www.pegasusautoracing.c...=1876
























all assembled ready for some new break parts
































OK i am done picture whoring for now....



_Modified by Banned wagon at 9:54 PM 1-30-2008_


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (Banned wagon)*

Fantastic craftsmanship!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
OK i am done picture whoring for now....

No your not. Now show them installed


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (abawp)*

This gets better with every new picture! I can't wait to see them installed, I hope this thing lays on the ground! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (Afazz)*

I am waiting on some more parts for the brakes right now the I will install them.


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (Banned wagon)*

an absolute genius tech forum thread banned wag! Good show! 
I wish everyone who did work like this would document it like u did here. 
I need more tools!!1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Install starts, fab continues..*

OK so i finally got some time to install the coil overs. ran into a few challenges some were expected some were a surprise.
the first snag was the steering arms and shorting the tie rods.
first i cut down a the tie rod ends a bit and the rods them selves about 1" total shorter
















the next snag was a surprise! i installed the strut towers in the car and cycled the springs up and down a few times with a floor jack. found out when the helper spring are fully compressed, the spring coupler binds on the top hat and just stays that way. so i pulled it all apart.
pry ed the spring loose. then ground a little off the top hat and the spring coupler till they no longer bind up
























all happy now

Gave the break shields a quick blast then some paint 
















well that's all for today, hopefully i can get it all done this weekend.


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Install starts, fab continues.. (Banned wagon)*

nice. 
alleviate the frustration with fabrication http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MTL20th (May 12, 2007)

European Car had a project Fox years and years ago (yeah Im old lol). I remember them using Audi 4000 parts. 
Anyone remember the articles?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (MTL20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MTL20th* »_European Car had a project Fox years and years ago (yeah Im old lol). I remember them using Audi 4000 parts. 
Anyone remember the articles?

you not that old as i have the issue 
and this was the car


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (Banned wagon)*

Ok that was a fun day of work. I caught my shoe on fire, the shop is a mess and my back hurts...but the Coil overs are all in.
























































didn't really go smoothly. had to trim and grind a few different spots.
well with the rear all the way down the exhaust is sitting on the ground and the floor boards are about 3/4" off the ground.








I raised the rear a bit. went for drive. well it handles good still need to tune in and realign. oh and the S10 spoiler dint make it out of the drive way...
well it was dark when i finished so the pictures i got are kinda Sukey. i will get some better ones in the morning


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (Banned wagon)*

i love your work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (.sanya.)*

u ain't dubbin' if you ain't scrubbin! good show.


----------



## OverSquare (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (PoVolks)*

thats the absolute shizz, right there. now come the how much to duplicate questions.....


----------



## RoccHead (Dec 22, 2003)

Did the spoiler survive? I fear that this enjoyable thread is reaching it's conclusion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on all your work, and your efforts to post it. 
I will make this suggestion to any posters. This thread takes a long time to load, with "only" DSL. If you shrink, trim and save the pics as jpegs you can get good images down to 100k. Not being critical. Just a thought.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (RoccHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoccHead* »_Did the spoiler survive? .

Yea i have it in the garage but it is too big to fit now. when i lowered the car off the jack the lip spoiler was bent in half. i could put it back on Squeegee puddles off the road.









_Quote, originally posted by *RoccHead* »_
I will make this suggestion to any posters. This thread takes a long time to load, with "only" DSL. If you shrink, trim and save the pics as jpegs you can get good images down to 100k. Not being critical. Just a thought.

Bahh get a faster connection



























































_Modified by Banned wagon at 9:18 PM 3-11-2008_


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

You are my hero. 
How much would you say you had into these $ wise, all said and done?


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (B.P.)*

i don't even like foxes and this thing is bad assss
nice work man
sorry to hijack but what is jamie using on his orange fox to get as low as he is?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (der hare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *der hare* »_
sorry to hijack but what is jamie using on his orange fox to get as low as he is?

He has a similar set up, same shocks and struts.


----------



## OverSquare (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

how much thinner is the front track with the mods? 
are you going to space to match the rear, or is that 
not possible?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (OverSquare)*

I didn't change the track width at all in front or rear. the new wheels are the same ET front and rear. the fox rear is about 8mm wider on each side to start .


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Just got the car back from the shop for a alignment. drives super nice.
the alignment came out perfect even though its in the weeds. i thought for sure at least the camber would be messed up a bit.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I got the hub centric rings today. installed them wow what a difference!
















also spent a good long wile getting the exhaust all tucked up as high as possible. 








now the exhaust is not the lowest thing under the car. 








so with my new found ground clearance i readjusted the ride height down a bit on the front and rear. and leveled it out no more rake.
new daily driving height and pictures at that height


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

OK i got my 20mm spacers for the fronts 
























now i am going to make these for the rear


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Now that you've got the exhaust tucked up, finish the coils off and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Paul.)*

ooh, spacing the rear stub axles away from the beam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Paul.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paul.* »_Now that you've got the exhaust tucked up, finish the coils off and enjoy the ride.









ahh i have logged a bunch of miles on the coils now. the car is really fun to drive. the new steering ratio is really nice, not twitchy just tighter then stock. feels like a big go-cart.



_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:41 AM 2-24-2008_


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

That's awesome to hear dude. Glad you're having fun with it and all of the design and work paid off. Now screw them perches all the way down.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Paul.)*

this is with it all the way down in the back and front








this is the front all the way down and the back up a bit


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I thought you said ultra low.







You've still got a solid three inches under the front end man. Get back to work.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Paul.)*

Well with the front coils the sub frame is 30mm off the ground. with the rears all the way down the floor pan is on the ground. its at about 60mm for my daily driving till i can protect my fuel lines and make a skid plate for my oil pan.


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_










This shot just doesn't look like the rear is all the way down and the floorpan is on the ground.
Oil pans and fuel lines are overrated anyways.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Paul.)*

this is the rear all the way down. the car sitting on the pans in the rear


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

pans as in? 
you're pictures are deceiving.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Paul.)*

Ok spacers are done and in 20mm front and 25mm rear.
Front 20mm








Rear
25.5mm








































rear with spacer








front and rear with spacers


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I am researching a set up like this for my Rado... Did you get your stuff (sleeves, shoc nits, etc.) from Coleman or somewhere else?


----------



## IllIllIll (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (B166eR - VW)*

Are those still the 13" wheels. They look a little small. Would you be able to fit a larger wheel say one or two inches larger, if you have any laying around? Just so we could see what it looks like with a bigger set of wheels on it. to see the spacing & clearance & stuff? I know a pic whore like you would love to post more pix for us to view.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (IllIllIll)*

I do have a set of 90's 15" with some 205/55 15"s they are huge!

this is what the car looked like with my old stock struts and chopped springs 
















I am liking the 13"s for now.


----------



## greencans (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

ridiculous welding(on the coilovers) nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . lets see how those spacers look now


----------



## greencans (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (greencans)*

never mind, im completly retarded...about the spacer coment


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (greencans)*


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Ultra low VW fox coil over install and strut housing mod (Banned wagon)*

damn never thought of that......sounds good


----------



## RecycledVW13 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Paul.)*

Nice work, it's great to see somone dedicating themselves to the forgotten fox's


----------



## barbs (Jan 31, 2010)

This looks absolutely awesome!


----------



## irishgli (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (barbs)*

Not sure why a year old thread got revived, but work is amazing, and this is why I gave up on my fox project. Didnt have time, skills, or tools required to get to this caliber. And when you have Bannedwagon and snowfox both in your local area, you got some major competition in the fox arena.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (irishgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irishgli* »_ And when you have Bannedwagon and snowfox both in your local area, you got some major competition in the fox arena.

competition? nahh I don't think so, we would have helped out


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Coleman Racing 

 2 x 5" Coil-Over Kit (2.04 I.D.) (420-501)= $78.20

2 x 8" Coil-Over Kit (2.04 I.D.) (420-801) = $85.50


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

Banned wagon said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Bannedwagon* »_ competition? nahh I don't think so, we would have helped out


this guy sounds like an awesome dude.

work is so good man, soo good. definitely a legend in the Fox world if you ask me haha. I'm on my second Fox wagon, got plans for this one. stoked to see how it all comes out haha.


----------



## Jessewalker (Sep 4, 2010)

how much does all the materials cost for this? i got a 89 fox. 2 door. 5 speed. and want to slamm it!!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

If you just want slam you can get cheap MK1 struts and shocks. the coil over sleeves are the same. some Eibach springs


----------



## Jessewalker (Sep 4, 2010)

and your sure they fit the same? and will slam it easy?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Jessewalker said:


> and your sure they fit the same? and will slam it easy?


No it will not be easy you still need to cut the 50mm out of the housing and remove the spring perch.

if you wanted easy you would have bought a MKIII


----------



## Jessewalker (Sep 4, 2010)

damn well **** i might just sell the bitch then but then again i want something that not a lot of people have. and i know not a lot of people from around the northwest. so i think i will keep it.


----------



## Henrique-RS (Oct 17, 2011)

Man, I'm almost crying to have a suspension like yours. Wish I had all those possibilities around here. It looks perfect! Congratulations!


----------



## saab900 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey man! I read this thread ages ago and have been looking for it again ever since! Absolutely AWESOME work dude! I hope you don't mind me bumpin an old thread/hope your still around but do you know hoe aggressively valved the Bilstein Sports are and how stiff of a spring they would handle? 

Thanks! 
Alex


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words. As far as actual numbers of the valveing in the Bils ? No clue.. I used relatively middle of the road spring rates. I am sure they could be much higher rate springs with no issues from the struts. Now the strut bearings they will probably not dig it much. And I am sure the lightweight fox wouldnt handle the best


----------



## saab900 (Nov 26, 2010)

Of course! Your car is sick! And I guess I forgot to mention that I am looking at using these strut inserts on a different car, thanks so much for the quick answer though! Keep it up!


----------



## smithers360 (Jan 5, 2012)

Is it the same for a quatum (santana 1985) ?
Thx


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

The same? No. similar yea.


----------



## brokenlungs (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome thread my fox needs to get low


----------



## NRCircle357 (May 25, 2010)

Awsome work, the car looks great!!:thumbup: Have you thought of what you would charge to modify the front housing if sent to you?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

What mods are we talking? Shortening the strut housing and removing the factory spring perch? I can also media blast, powder coat, new bearings, new hubs? I can also make you a compleat set. (springs, adjusters, top hats, strut incerts, strut bearing,...

P.m. Me for more info and to keep this thread clear


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Cut off the factory spring perch , pressed out the hubs and bearings.Then media blasted a set of strut towers. They are all ready to be cut down to spec. Then the coil overs get shipped to there new lucky owner! Yep my first set that are not for me


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

I wish I could have you make me a set of those. I hate living in an apartment not having all the necessary tools. 

Start making these by the truck loads. Excellent work though, impressive.


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

Banned wagon said:


> Modded strut towers start at $100 (with exchange of yours)


 No way. Do you make them with the different steering arm for the tie rods? Or was that a strait custom job for you? We should talk :beer:


----------



## Mewthree (Sep 7, 2012)

I need these!!! Please message me if you can make some for me


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

I know this thread is several years old but I'm VERY thankful it's here! I'm getting ready to do the same exact thing to my Audi Fox's suspension and this helps a TON! Thanks bannedwagon!


----------



## wutsleep (Oct 14, 2016)

i need some of these for my 89 fox wagon! Hopefully someone can help me out!


----------

